# Will Whispersync work between Kindle PC installs on two different computers?



## benedict1 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a home network with a Win7 desktop and Win7 Laptop and a Kindle install on each. I spent the morning reading a book on the laptop and made lots of bookmarks and notes and highlights. When finished I opened the book on my desktop and found no bookmarks, etc from the morning session on the laptop. I thought Kindle for PC was supposed to sync these when the Sync button is hit? A real bummer if it can't be done. Anybody know the answer? 

On my Amazon account it shows Kindle for PC and Kindle for PC 2 and both are registered. When I bought the book I am reading it showed up on both machines at the same time. Kindle for PC 2 is the install on my laptop.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you hit the sync button on the laptop?  It has to upload the info to Amazon, so that the other computer can download it.


----------



## benedict1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes. I applied the sync button on the laptop several times and waited each time but nothing changed.  I just checked again and nothing has changed.  All my bookmarks, highlights and notes are in the laptop and none of them will transfer to the desktop computer.  This isn't terribly useful.  Almost every application I have used in Windows over the years can be synchronized in some way between several computers.  I even tried to cut and paste the Kindle file content from the laptop to my desktop and it seems unable to carry the information across.  I would like to bring this to Amazon's attention but finding an email address seems impossible.  They want to sell books but not be bothered is my take.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

[email protected]

Do you have whispersync enabled on your Manage Your Kindle page on your Amazon account? If it is not enabled, your books won't sync on your different devices.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

kindle-feedback is for suggestions, not complaints.  Contact Kindle Support, and see if they can help.

Just double-checking, but you hit Sync on the desktop pc, too, didn't you?


----------



## benedict1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sync is turned on.  The thing doesn't work.  I have gone through multiple gyrations with Whispersync on and off, I have registered and de-registered, I have hit sync on laptop and desktop.  To no avail.  

I'd love to contact Kindle Support but can't find the magic hidden button to send them an email.  If you have it please pass it on.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Go to the Kindle page or the Kindle bookstore page, click on Kindle Support on the bar across the top, then click the big yellow "Contact Us" button.


----------



## benedict1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you.  Button was too big!  Duh.   I have sent them the problem.  I don't think it is an obvious fix.  Something is haywire a little deeper than we've gone.  Thanks all.


----------

